
Things to Know About the Biggest Chip Ever Built - niccl
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/processors/4-things-to-know-about-the-biggest-chip-ever-built
======
ktpsns
If it is efficient, it must produce an enormous heat. Constantly, over a long
time (like hours and days). How do they cool it?

